# Is there any way to change ip adress for using BBC iPlayer

## Achille

BBC iPlayer doesnt' allow to watch programmes, if you are located outside UK.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/

Is there any way to bypass this restriction?

----------

## fabien29200

Maybe using a proxy in the UK could work.

----------

## Achille

I've read elsewhere that it could work, but it doesn't work for me, unless I don't configure it right.

----------

## fabien29200

AFAIK it's the only way to change its IP on Internet.

----------

## Achille

Would you be so kind to explain me how to find a proxy server located in the UK?

----------

## pteppic

http://www.publicproxyservers.com/

----------

## Achille

Finally, I got it working!

The main problem is to found a working proxy server located in Great Britain.

Some hours ago before I posted this topic, I visited the web page pteppic gave, and I didn't find any working server. Then following again this link, I found only one proxy server in UK, but it worked.

Thank you very much for your help.

----------

## wizard69

i just gave it a try and yes it works for me. From Berlin with a UK proxy. If you use firefox have a look at foxyproxy

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/2464

----------

## Havin_it

1) Apply for UK citizenship/residency/asylum

2) Get a permanent address in the UK

3) Pay a ~£110/year fee for the TV Licence.

Sorry but the reason non-UK IPs are denied access is because it is a public-sector broadcaster paid for by UK citizens via the licence fee. Watching it from outside the UK (unless via a licensed affiliate broadcaster in your country) is illegal. I'm just sayin'.

----------

## jonfr

 *Achille wrote:*   

> BBC iPlayer doesnt' allow to watch programmes, if you are located outside UK.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/
> 
> Is there any way to bypass this restriction?

 

If you are in Europe, get a sat dish and point it to 28,2E.   :Wink: 

----------

